# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Anyone else able to wake themselves up at any given time...

## Corkdog

Is anyone else able to wake themselves up at any given time during a lucid dream???

I have full ability to do this.

I am actually able to get full control of my actual body during a lucid dream.  I just concentrate real hard and get control.  Then i open my eyes.   I REALLY WANT TO KNOW IF ANYONE ELSE CAN DO THIS!!

Alex
12 Years old

----------


## ffx-dreamz

> _Originally posted by Corkdog_
> *Is anyone else able to wake themselves up at any given time during a lucid dream???
> 
> I have full ability to do this.
> 
> I am actually able to get full control of my actual body during a lucid dream. *I just concentrate real hard and get control. *Then i open my eyes. * I REALLY WANT TO KNOW IF ANYONE ELSE CAN DO THIS!!
> 
> Alex
> 12 Years old*



Holy $$## that's amazing, you got a gift my friend.
Oh yeah, I already welcomed you, but what the hell?

Welcome to the forums!!  ::banana::

----------


## Seeker

I am able to awaken at will also.  But do not have control over my body.

But, why would you want to awaken from a lucid dream?

----------


## Corkdog

Only if it is a nightmare lucid dream.  and to the 2nd replay "What the hell" what?

----------


## ffx-dreamz

what the hell, Ill welcome you again.  ::wink::

----------


## Corkdog

do you really think it is a gift???  ::-P:

----------


## Corkdog

I sometimes forget i have this ability in bad nightmares though

----------


## jacobo

i can wake up, i've also wiggled toes and fingers before but nothing more than that.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

yeah, it is definately a gift, a very good one to.Not to many people can do that sort of thing.  :smiley:

----------


## Corkdog

I usually don't do more than wake myself up once i have full control of my body.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

My question is, what about walls/stairs/tables/any other object that hurts when you run into it or fall down it?You must have gotten hurt before.

----------


## Corkdog

What do you mean???   I also , one time, predicted the future in my dream.  I also frequently sleep walk.

----------


## Corkdog

but when i sleepwalk my subconcious self walks around tables and stuff.  My sister once told my she saw me get myself a glass of orange juice, and i was sleepwalking.

----------


## wheelie309

i can wake myself too if i want ...when lucid anyway lol... it used to be really hard but after a few times it became easier .  one thing i hate is that sometie(not often at all) i will have a dream that i get into a fight with someone and ill throw a punch in the waking world while im sleeping .... its happened about 4-5 times that i can remember and two of those times my fist came in contact with and object next to the bed ....once was the table next to the couch actually , which busted my nuckle open, and second i punched an empty beer bottle on the table next to the bed...i shattered the bottle but thankfully i didnt get cut at all.  i fear someday i might punch my wife or something while im sleeping lol....if i ever get married heheh.... can we say "instant divorce?"

----------


## ffx-dreamz

lol "punch your wife" eh?Sounds like you may have a problem.

----------


## Umbrasquall

lol! Which reminds me. I was sleep walking once and tried to take a piss in the trashcan...   ::roll::  

I can also wake up too, but can't control my body.

----------


## Lucius

I cant wake up whenever I want, thats the downside of the astral I gues.. am always stuck up in a dream, and alot of times its not exactly pleasant, but waking yourself up is just running away from something, not for me anyway I always finish up what I am doing, and if its a nice situation I wouldnt wanna wake myself up anyway I gues   :smiley:  

The upside is I hardly wake up when I am not supposed to either, so most of my projections/LDs last fairly long. And do stuff alot of people seem to have trouble with..like closing your eyes and lie down or something and relax.

----------


## Pixie

yup, i can, if i dont like the dream or i have a bad feeling, then i just concentrate, then pinch my arm hard. i wake up with my arm above my stomach twisting my skin around on the other arm which is in midair too, ahh well it wakes me up at least!

----------


## Ev

Yes, I can do it. Sometimes I can even feel my body and I know I lay on my bed. However I really trying to lose this feeling, as I cant summon/change anything while I feel my body.

If I'm too anxious to wake up from a LD which starts to fade, I find myself in a false awakening.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

> _Originally posted by Squall_
> *lol! Which reminds me. I was sleep walking once and tried to take a piss in the trashcan... * *
> 
> I can also wake up too, but can't control my body.*



I was fully awake and tried to take a piss in the trashcan once.I caught myself right before I unzipped my pants though.  ::shock::

----------


## KalmaH

Welcome Pixie!!!

Yeah I can normally wake up at any point in my dream. I just do. If I can't I hold my breath... that usually does it.

----------


## YULAW

Yep anyone basically who can Lucid dream can wake themselves whenever they want. Thats the fist indication of LD. 

Kalmah Your Avatar is Hilarious... The Dave Chappels show. I love that!

Im Rick James Bitch!...HAHAHA

Oh and Welcome Pixie you should've introduced yourself in the Newbie zone so that the other members know that you exsist. See ya around.

----------


## Truthbearer

Punch your wife!!!! That hilarious!!!! Hope you can control your body a bit better when the time comes...

I can wake myself up from LD's too, my problem is actually to retain them...

Just as seeker said, I have only done it once, long long ago before I knew what lucid dreaming even was, and I wouldn't do it again. If you are in a lucid nightmare there are much more things you can do, rather than wake up. Try spinning, or better yet confronting whatever it is that is antagonizing you...

----------


## KalmaH

> _Originally posted by ShadowNightWing_
> *
> Kalmah Your Avatar is Hilarious... The Dave Chappels show. I love that!
> 
> Im Rick James Bitch!...HAHAHA
> 
> *



Thanks... it is amazing how public it is, there is already T-shirts on eBay of Chappelle dressed up as Rick with the famous line. He even said in the last show that some people have come up to him and said it. Anyways, I'm rambling...

----------


## Corkdog

I have been doing the waking up control thing since i was a toddler.

----------


## Umbrasquall

It was actually my first lucid dream. It was a nightmare, kinda. And said I must be dreaming and forced my eyes open.

----------


## Truthbearer

If you know you are dreaming try to see if you can do something to change the mood of the dream. I have heard that nightmares are very good dream signs, so if you find yourself in one, try to preserve the lucidity and remember nothing can harm you. You will be able to take on anything...

----------


## Corkdog

Well yeah your right.    ::D:  






> Are you ready for the nightmare [/b]

----------


## Truthbearer

I like your avatar...it makes me feel paranoid...

----------


## Lucius

> _Originally posted by ShadowNightWing_
> *Yep anyone basically who can Lucid dream can wake themselves whenever they want. Thats the fist indication of LD. *
> *



I am the living proof that, that is not true(probally a few others in this forum like seri aswell). Then, I am not a control addict, actually...I dont practise control at all..silly control freaks   :smiley:   This way you never gain any real acces to anything, you have to start realising you are rather powerless out there, and that you think you have ultimate control because you are a prisoner of your own mind, but nobody seems to realize that..gues you need personal proof and see what is really out there, next to your own little bubble   :smiley:  

General mistakes people make:
- Practise ultimate control or too much control anyway, thats about all control but personal abilities
- Disrespect the astral plane and its inhabitants
- Get in with the incorrect intent
- Dont believe in an actual astral plane

These are the primairy things that keep people within their mind prison, and they dont even see its a prison, and I know its a pretty cool prison I suppose with all the control and stuff..but there is so much more out there that goes way beyond puny control.

It isnt all that pretyt out there, its not an escape from reality, its another reality full of bad stuff too. I have alot of lucid nightmares..I cant escape them, I dont want too, and facing them is alot harder then you think if you practise no control(which is impossible anyway for me) really, darkness is no fun, thats why I laugh at people who think they are evil and dark for example..ah hell Im just ranting a bit here...everybody just do whatever you want, and believe whatever you want, just know you miss out on a great deal, I suppose many are not ready yet. As long as you are a good person over here its ok with me ^_^

----------


## Truthbearer

You don't use any control to face your nightmares? If so, why not?

----------


## Corkdog

I forget that i can control.   ::D:

----------


## Lucius

I dont use control with my nightmares because I cannot, I dont know if you were talking to me though, and besides its not just a "nightmare" that is but a mere production of your mind sometimes, at least, when you are in the actual astral plane.

----------


## Truthbearer

I was talking to you....

Since you said you were lucid, I thought that you should be able to control stuff, except you didn't want to. Have you tried spinning or something else that might help you.

The important thing to remember, if its a lucid nightmare, is that nothing can physically hurt you. I don't really know much about the astral plane, but I would like to know more about it, and what happens to you when you try to confront your adversary....

----------


## Lucius

Spinning doesnt work for me..lol, eventually will get me dizzy, and its not supposed to lol

About the nightmares not able to pshysically hurt you..well, somethings are worse then pshysical pain, and they can mentally and/or emotionally hurt you, and you feel the pshysical pain anyway, maybe not your pshysical body, but your astral body does feel the pain for example, just as much as your pshysical body would

In the astral plane, when you have to get rid of somekind of hostile force you can basicly just *fight* it with whatever techniques or "magic" or chi abilities you might hae available, sounds cliche but if you believe in it, such things do work, just, its not like in a control dream were trowing around magic and chi and the like is so easy, this stuff actually drains you and you do need the skill,wisdom and the right intentions, and if you wish to use something like a sword you will actually have to learn to do so. It might all sound like fun, but really it aint. 

A more indirect way is an internal strugle, by simply oerwhelming the whafevers energy with your own, or with the mind or with plain emotional power ripping straight trough..but this requires even more *power* a strong mind, a pure heart(in the case of darkness) , strong energy or being very emotional at the moment, or drawing youe emotional strength from somewhere.

An other option is to flee the battle of course : P 

Alot of the times they dont even really wanna fight you the regular way, so the chi and magic and the like wont be as effective, and you will have to be using the other way. Next to the reasons I gave some people are simply not strong enough to enter the astral plane to their soul keeps them out for their own safety, after all, like said, there are far worse things then pshysical pain.

----------


## Ev

I'm 90% sure I had my first astral projection trip 2 days ago.
It was uneasy. Having absolutely no control/summoning techniques is  scary.

I recall there was something really strange/painful about my face/head. I was bold and my head looked like it was dragged through sand... Even thinking about it makes my head hurt and gives me a *real* headache... 
 :Sad:

----------


## intent

Lucius, the concept of an astral plane and astral inhabitants is a bit tricky one. In the past people have thrown it out to mystify the entire topic of lucid dreaming and put a shroud a fear over it.

Based on my experience with countless lucid dreams, obe's (astral projection), and extensive reading on those topics, I've found directly that the first stage of lucid dreaming or obe's people encounter are completely mentally created. Consequently, like Truthbearer said, you can completely control the nightmares, stop those situations or take yourself out of those situations. The only remedy a lucid dreamer has is to eliminate fear as much as possible from his/her own mind. When you enter the dream world, then you can free your mind of the fear-created clutter that is associated with nightmares. 

I used to have downright horrific nightmares up until I was about 20-21. After I focused more on meditation and clearing my mind and doing lucid dreaming, the nightmares totally stopped. I still have battles and what-not in dreams, but i'm never the victim.

there are "astral" inhabitants and beings from other worlds in our dreams, but to recognize them, follow them or visit others worlds is an entirely different journey you take after doing regular lucid dreams... getting out of your head in dreaming and shifting your perceptual system to a point outside of our immediate space is an incredible journey to me.

----------


## Lucius

The point is I never had much control whatsoever (Ive been doing it since I was a kid) 

The nightmares I have..well it should not be called nightmares, sometimes they are just downright "Assaults" or however you wish to call it, and no, most certainly not every battle is won..I experience alot of shit down there..but Ive found such wonderful things and beings..aye, I would not trade it for any kind of control.., my willpower and energy grows each day, but I have no need to be powerful, I just want to be in peace and at harmony with everything..and I..thats something personal *cough*, if there was any need for power anyway..it would be to protect the ones I love.

----------


## Truthbearer

Can you fly away from your nightmare? If so, you could maintain lucidity and use it for other purposes, such as those you describe....

----------


## Lucius

No use in running away from everything, you will have to face it ultimately anyway, but I manage, its not like Im terrorized every single night..and if I am I can handle it.   :smiley:

----------


## Truthbearer

You are right, we must all come to face our evil, sooner or later...

Hope that, when the time comes, you can rid yourself of them for good

Good luck man!

----------


## |)347|-|

Waking up is quite easy.. in a ld. I like doing it in a normal dream its allot harder, I also have to ask how come you can't control your body in a dream? is it just me or are most people able to that?

----------


## Lucius

Me? I do control my body, with control I mean control on the environment, dream characters,events etc, everything that does not have to do with myself. I can control my own actions of course.

----------


## Imachinchilla

yeah, I used to wake myself up as soon as I figured out I was dreaming when I was younger. I'm not exactly sure why it makes no sense now. I would wake myself up by opening my eyes. It was really hard. They were so heavy. It was like lifting a gigantic weight. That's why I wonder if opening my dream eyes will really keep me from waking up when everthing goes black. One time when I was about 9  I had a dream I was reading. I don't think I was actually reading but looking at the book and ideas of the story were coming into my head. I woke up and saw my finger on the pillow tracking the words like I really was reading. It was weird. Now I have trouble staying in my dreams when I get to happy.

----------


## Brent

i have a bit of a setback....sometimes when im in a really intense dream..like a fight or somethin...i get out of my bed(still sleeping  ::?:  )and i will run around and randomly punch things throughout my house.(i can see it now...im over my friends house and he wakes up and see me punching his cat.."i told him not to smoke the whole bag"  ::roll::  )......weird  ::?:

----------


## Funki10is

What do you mean by being able to wake up from a lucid dream and control your body?
Explain in more detail if ya could I am curious   ::shock::  


2ndly I can wake myself up as well but I dont necessarily think it is a good thing.  When you wake up from a dream by losing control of it ...that blows.  Everyone knows that.  If it is a nightmare yes it is a good Talent to have cause I have some pretty crazy ones..I am sure everyone does.  Now heres where necessarily comes into play...I am not sure that waking from a nightmare is the thing to do as a lucid dreamer.  I feel we should explore and much as possible.  People say that nightmares and people in them...the guy chasing you with the axe...or the mutated dogs with 3 eyes... or the woman that can just look at people and freeze them dead..  ::shock::  all have something to tell us about ourselves and our current situations.  If you face a killer or enemy basically...anyone in a dream you fear or run from (or just if they freek you out) they will turn into somebody or something that you love.  I've had from dead family members....I've had friends...or even a dog turn up.  Now it is hard to wake yourself up from a non lucid dream but its really weird when its a lucid nightmare.  I think it would be easy to change that scary person and say show yourself or something and they will change.  Its tough but try to train yourself to just turn and face whatever it may be (the sitauations can get very close and very nervewracking)((if thats how you spell it))  Good luck..I know this is rambling I will be able to type better in the morning...potatoes have gotten to me...= P  :Eek:

----------


## TraceRaven

Ive also got a weird ability like that. Im new to all this Lucid Dreaming stuff, i found this site off another site talking about dream control. I dont have an alarm anymore as i dont need it! Whenever i go to bed and i want to wake up at around 7, i just wake up at that time, or some time near it. Its weird,  ive never had a lucid dream or anything like that before, and im one of those ones as i read on the site that 'doesnt dream'. I swear i dont, whenever i wake up i dont remember a thing, therefor i just assume i didnt have one. But yeah, ive never been late to work becuase of oversleeping, so its cool  ::D: .

----------


## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Corkdog_
> *Is anyone else able to wake themselves up at any given time during a lucid dream???
> 
> I have full ability to do this.
> 
> I am actually able to get full control of my actual body during a lucid dream. *I just concentrate real hard and get control. *Then i open my eyes. * I REALLY WANT TO KNOW IF ANYONE ELSE CAN DO THIS!!
> 
> Alex
> 12 Years old*



Exactly. I can do this too, but only did it twice. At first there were a few false awakenings, as if the dream wanted to trick me into thinking that I'm awake, so I'd stop trying to really wake up. But I've kept trying, until I finally opened my real eyes. Both times it was followed by several seconds of sleep paralysis, or at least something that felt like extremely deep fatigue.

----------


## Rapscallion

If I want to wake up, I can feel my real eyes and my dream eyes when I'm lucid. It feels like my eyes are giant, and hundreds of miles in the sky, floating there. I can still feel them as part of my body, but unconnected. If I ever wanted to, I could open them.

----------


## Barbizzle

Rapscallion, is your name form huck finn by any chance? and oh yea. i can wake myslef up in a lucid dream. i do it all the time.

----------


## Kastro187420

I can wake up when i want to, even if it isn't a lucid dream or i dont have control, i just do it.

----------


## Rapscallion

Thats likely true, rapscallion means rascal or mischief-maker, and it's kind of an uncommon word.

----------


## FoxFyr-

once you become lucid its really easy to wake yourself up... just think about waking up or scare yourself awake

----------

